# Is The Truman Show Legal?



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 11, 2008)

I really love this movie, but it got me thinking. Is what Christof did to Truman, regarding not telling him about him being filmed, legal? This is based on the US Constitution as well. So...is there anything that would deem this odd situation illegal?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 12, 2008)

I dont think it probably was, it was not just a matter of filming him but he was really keeping him imprisoned. I think of it as posioning somebody without their awareness of it slowly over time, something like arsenic.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 12, 2008)

plz, talk me about your consttution to answer properly to this


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 12, 2008)

Ethical issues blah blah.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 12, 2008)

Hm.  Hard to say.  They created an inland sea afterall.  Sure, it's a man-made construct, but there's a chance they weren't subject to the United States constitution.  If they bought the land, gained diplomatic immunity, and were recognized as an independent state...


----------



## Horrid Crow (Dec 12, 2008)

It was a movie and thus fiction.
Ofcourse it wouldn't be legal if it weren't a movie.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 12, 2008)

Horrid Crow said:


> It was a movie and thus fiction.
> Ofcourse it wouldn't be legal if it weren't a movie.



"I will make it legal!"


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 12, 2008)

Wesley said:


> "I will make it legal!"



I'm probably in the Truman show now....and you are all actors


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 12, 2008)

Not really. Every human-being has the right for privacy, meaning he has the right not be filmed 24/7. Being adopted by a movie company is not the illigal part at all, but the constant filming is.

[NOTE] I love this movie, too :3


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2008)

He has the right not to be filmed, but if he doesn't know he is being filmed than he doesn't have much of a say until he knows.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 12, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> Not really. Every human-being has the right for privacy, meaning he has the right not be filmed 24/7. Being adopted by a movie company is not the illigal part at all, but the constant filming is.
> 
> [NOTE] I love this movie, too :3



Thank you for the clarification,
it's nice to know our nation's laws haven't sunk *that* low.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2008)

Being filmed while your unaware is illegal but yeah its a fictional movie, and a very good one at that.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 12, 2008)

As far as American law, by no means was it legal.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2008)

I was wondering this the whole movie, he's pretty dense to not realize it until he's a grown man though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2008)

They didn't show him jerking off, in the toilet, or _doing _sex.

That makes it legit!


----------



## Munak (Dec 13, 2008)

Too bad he didn't have intarnetz. 

Then it would've been 10 minutes long.


----------

